

Best books for Rails programmers - snatcher
http://andrzejonsoftware.blogspot.com/2010/12/best-books-for-rails-programmers.html

======
evolve2k
Hang on this is a terrible list, it's very very old. Ruby for Rails was a good
book back in the day but it's for Rails 2 I would never recommend you buy it
now.

------
cedricd
Link is from 2006.

